# Hello From The Great White North



## rvthereyet (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I'm the proud owner of a 2008 23KRS. I have owned it for about 5 years so I'm not new to Outbacking. We've been all over North America with it and we love it. I tow with a 2012 F150 6.2L. While I have visited this forum before, I recently did some upgrading to my trailer and found myself tuned in here practically every day. And the forum was so helpful that I had to pipe up just to say thanks. So THANKS!! Hopefully I will be able to contribute something worth while in the future.

Over the years we have replaced the rear pull out top rails, rigged up a rear pullout support, changed vents and other smaller repairs and mods. The most recent upgrade included adding 5200 lb axles, 4800 lb springs, an under to over axle flip, installing a Dexter EZ Flex suspension system, and adding 15" tires. I haul a 2008 Streetglide and got tired of running everything at maximum capacity. I also replaced both fenders, and the long section of skirting on the drivers side. The next project will be to install the new decals on the trailer, replace some exterior lighting and install the electric tongue jack.

This forum helped me connect with Trekwood for RV parts, Graphics Unlimited for original decals, and Dexter for axles and other suspension components.
And the comments and pictures provided awesome direction.
So thanks again!

Cheers

Brian AKA RVthereyet.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, sounds like you are a seasoned Outbacker,again Welcome. Where is River City?


----------



## rvthereyet (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi and thanks for the welcome. River City is a knickname for Winnipeg. And Winnipeg is 100 miles from the US/North Dakota border.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

rvthereyet said:


> Hi and thanks for the welcome. River City is a knickname for Winnipeg. And Winnipeg is 100 miles from the US/North Dakota border.


Also known as Winterpeg to us a little further west.Welcome aboard.Lots of good info here.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I was wondering to. Never heard "Winterpeg" referred to as "River City" LOL


----------



## rvthereyet (Nov 9, 2013)

MJV said:


> I was wondering to. Never heard "Winterpeg" referred to as "River City" LOL


That's why we use the nickname. To avoid the abuse. lol 
Thanks for the warm welcomes.
I'll see you all on the forum. 
Outbacking season is only 4 months away!

Cheers.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

rvthereyet said:


> I was wondering to. Never heard "Winterpeg" referred to as "River City" LOL


That's why we use the nickname. To avoid the abuse. lol 
Thanks for the warm welcomes.
I'll see you all on the forum. 
Outbacking season is only 4 months away!

Cheers.
[/quote]
Don't feel alone.I'm heading to Edson AB in the morning for 3 weeks. For some abuse of my own.


----------



## rvthereyet (Nov 9, 2013)

Tourdfox said:


> I was wondering to. Never heard "Winterpeg" referred to as "River City" LOL


That's why we use the nickname. To avoid the abuse. lol 
Thanks for the warm welcomes.
I'll see you all on the forum. 
Outbacking season is only 4 months away!

Cheers.
[/quote]
Don't feel alone.I'm heading to Edson AB in the morning for 3 weeks. For some abuse of my own.
[/quote]
Ouch. That's way up there. But only half way to Saskatoon. So it could be worse.lol


----------

